# Your choice for Zeitwerk: White or Pink Gold?



## Tourbillon53 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello all,

I am in the process of ordering a Zeitwerk. In doing so, this remarkable timepiece will complete my ALS "Holy Trinity" joining a Grande Lange 1 (Pink Gold, Dial Argenté) and a Datograph Up/Down (Pink Gold, Black Dial) - see pictures.

First, I chose the Zeitwerk White Gold (140.029) as it seems to me THE Zeitwerk, and also because I don't have any WG piece in my collection. But damn! The more I look at the Pink Gold (140-032), the more I feel its beauty and elegance.

So white or pink? What do you think?

Cheers to all!


----------



## Boomit (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm liking the white. It's got a classy look!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

White Gold for variety but Pink Gold so it wont feel left out.

am kinda in same boat. I have a Platinum Grand Lange 1 and a Pink Gold Zeitwerk. So am looking for a Yellow Gold Datograph. To complete the trio.


----------



## greentimgreen (Dec 31, 2019)

I wouldn't change mine one bit 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

This really is just a matter of personal taste and I'd recommend going with whichever one speaks to you more.

The white gold seems to be the more popular version. I'm not sure I've heard of anyone getting the pink gold and I see very few pictures of it online. The white gold has a very modern, technical, and mechanical feel to it. But to me, the pink gold has a wonderful warmth to it. I've seen both side-by-side in person and was surprised by how nice the pink gold version looked. It transformed the watch into a completely different piece, visually and emotionally for me.

Good luck in your choice, OP. You'll be happy with either version, as it's a really special watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Personally I have never understood the appeal of white gold?

It looks just like stainless steel in my eyes.

If I was getting a gold watch it would be rose/pink or good old yellow gold, and the contrast with a brown leather is just the best.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

weisscomposer said:


> This really is just a matter of personal taste and I'd recommend going with whichever one speaks to you more.
> 
> The white gold seems to be the more popular version. I'm not sure I've heard of anyone getting the pink gold and I see very few pictures of it online. The white gold has a very modern, technical, and mechanical feel to it. But to me, the pink gold has a wonderful warmth to it. I've seen both side-by-side in person and was surprised by how nice the pink gold version looked. It transformed the watch into a completely different piece, visually and emotionally for me.
> 
> Good luck in your choice, OP. You'll be happy with either version, as it's a really special watch!


i have the pink gold ZW


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally I have never understood the appeal of white gold?
> 
> It looks just like stainless steel in my eyes.
> 
> If I was getting a gold watch it would be rose/pink or good old yellow gold, and the contrast with a brown leather is just the best.


i like WG because of being under the radar and you get the heft of gold. For me, a watch is for the wearer and not the rest of the world.


----------



## immerschnell (Sep 5, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally I have never understood the appeal of white gold?
> 
> It looks just like stainless steel in my eyes.
> 
> If I was getting a gold watch it would be rose/pink or good old yellow gold, and the contrast with a brown leather is just the best.


But some of us don't like a gold watch or jewelry. Personally would never buy gold gold. Doesn't suit my style. So have to pick the silver but white gold option. Having said that yes the gold and brown is a nice combo and traditional.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I wanted to buy 1815 in white gold. I measured and even booked it. Why white? Because it's more discreet, less bling bling. Went to pick it up and then saw Up / Down in rose gold - and there was no turning back. I came home from RG. From time to time I browse my photos and see that WG is a subdued color and therefore probably more universal.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm a white gold, platinum and titanium guy.


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Both are great and I think either will fit with your collection. Personally, I really like the stark contrast of the black and white, especially in a unique watch like the Zeitwerk. The time bridge's German silver works great with the white gold case and in my opinion does a lot in enhancing that contrast.

In the end, the Zeitwerk is a wonderful piece and you really can't go wrong with either reference. Look forward to seeing which one you decide on and a group shot of the Lange trinity!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

bigclive2011 said:


> Personally I have never understood the appeal of white gold?
> 
> It looks just like stainless steel in my eyes.
> 
> If I was getting a gold watch it would be rose/pink or good old yellow gold, and the contrast with a brown leather is just the best.


I know what you mean. We all have our hierarchies! If the very same watch were available in 4 white metals -- PT, WG, TI, and SS -- I'd prefer the PT first, then the SS, then the WG, and last would be the TI.

One nice thing about Lange's WG watch cases is that they're not rhodium-plated. The idea of an 18K solid gold watch that's also plated (with rhodium) was always weird to me. I don't know if most brands still do that or if they added more palladium to their WG alloys (like Lange did) to obviate the need for plating. Years ago, Lange was an outlier, and then I think Patek followed suit and stopped plating their WG watches too.


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

White gold. As someone said, it's a precious metal that only you know is precious. If you are an unpretentious guy, this is a deal closer.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

I'd go white gold for many of the reasons stated above. Lange's white gold has a depth to it that you don't find in many other watch makers, it's truly amazing.


----------



## Tourbillon53 (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you all for your comments.
It will be the White Gold version. I can’t hardly wait!


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

+1 on WG. Way more flexible too. Can be worn dressed up or down. I can and do regularly wear it to a production facility to meetings with investors and the nice thing is that nobody has any clue what it’s worth unless they are a super big watch nerd.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

WatchEater666 said:


> +1 on WG. Way more flexible too. Can be worn dressed up or down. I can and do regularly wear it to a production facility to meetings with investors and the nice thing is that nobody has any clue what it's worth unless they are a super big watch nerd.


Funny you mention this. Very few people notice or comment on my watches, which is pretty normal/expected. Because of that, I'm always surprised when it does happen. Probably 6-7 years ago, I was sitting in a dimly lit bar eating a burger while wearing a ZW Striking Time, and a guy sitting several tables away came up to me as he was leaving and said something like, "Hey, I know what watch that is, and it's _really _nice." I also had a former work colleague who knew nothing about watches but was one of those observant types who'd always notice and remember such things (unlike me). She'd always say the ZW was her favorite.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

Cincy2 said:


> White gold. As someone said, it's a precious metal that only you know is precious. If you are an unpretentious guy, this is a deal closer.
> 
> View attachment 15737537


Agree completely. Congratulations on your decision. On a related note, after purchasing a WG Saxonia Thin, I happened to be visiting one of my cousins and his wife. They were curious to have a look at the new watch and were visibly surprised by how "simple" it was. When they flipped it over and saw the stunning work there, my cousin's wife said, "But no one will know it's there." I replied, "I'll know."


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Either way you book a big win. Go with your gut.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

I own a WG Zeitwerk. It’s my favorite watch for all the reasons already mentioned. That and my LM1 are the only watches normal people have ever noticed and result in nice conversations. It’s fun to talk about and share my love of watches. 

As to your RG or WG question, only you can answer that. Personally, I find the stark contrast of the black against the white metal to be more striking. I find that the Zeitwerk is also a very informal watch due to the visual interest it creates, it’s size, and being “digital,” so for me the RG didn’t really “fit” the intended purpose of the watch for me as well. My wardrobe also skews toward cold black/grey/blue to use. The Rose Gold is also a beautiful watch. If your wardrobe skews towards warm earthy tones maybe it would be a better choice? The bottom line is if you get a Zeitwerk you will want to wear it often so get the one what will give you more occasions to take out of the safe.


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

wintershade said:


> I own a WG Zeitwerk. It's my favorite watch for all the reasons already mentioned. That and my LM1 are the only watches normal people have ever noticed and result in nice conversations. It's fun to talk about and share my love of watches.
> 
> As to your RG or WG question, only you can answer that. Personally, I find the stark contrast of the black against the white metal to be more striking. I find that the Zeitwerk is also a very informal watch due to the visual interest it creates, it's size, and being "digital," so for me the RG didn't really "fit" the intended purpose of the watch for me as well. My wardrobe also skews toward cold black/grey/blue to use. The Rose Gold is also a beautiful watch. If your wardrobe skews towards warm earthy tones maybe it would be a better choice? The bottom line is if you get a Zeitwerk you will want to wear it often so get the one what will give you more occasions to take out of the safe.


Thanks for your comments on PM colors and it's compliments to wardrobe colors...didn't really consider that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## descentropy (Apr 21, 2021)

Some other german-speaking forums put the rumor out, that the white gold version 140.029 is getting discontinued. Do you know any sources that verify that statement?


----------



## Oleg1987 (Feb 12, 2019)

White! Especially if you don’t have white in collection yet as you have mentioned


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

descentropy said:


> Some other german-speaking forums put the rumor out, that the white gold version 140.029 is getting discontinued. Do you know any sources that verify that statement?


Well it's not discontinued now... that has been verified by many and several boutiques around the world and the corporate office.

OF course that doesn't say anything about when it will be discontinued, but anyone can order right now as of today.

I am not a historical expert but I would imagine that the 140 ZW product offering will get replaced with a newer version just like the OG 403 Dato line with the up/down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

if i win the lottery i'd get them both. lol 
amazing looking watches. Love the big date.


----------



## descentropy (Apr 21, 2021)

Folks, I’m looking forward to the movement changes coming to the regular models. The Zeitwerk Honeygold Lumen now features a longer power reserve and a pusher to change the hours.


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm actually thinking of picking up a gen 1 now, before they are discontinued. The movement aesthetics of the older one is quite pleasing to my eyes with the anchor shaped bridge and maltese cross stopworks, which are not present in the new movement. Also, there is that charm of gen 1 that started it all ...


----------



## Sang_ (Sep 10, 2021)

I would delay the decision till ALS releases new series of Zeitwerk with the updated cal., which seems to happen in near future.


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

I got a RG Zeitwerk and put it on an olive green strap and it's been great! Love the look of the gen 1 movement over the newer movement so I don't regret it at all.


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

yuji said:


> I got a RG Zeitwerk and put it on an olive green strap and it's been great! Love the look of the gen 1 movement over the newer movement so I don't regret it at all.
> 
> View attachment 16217380


Very nice pairing! Was thinking a caspian blue but the olive green looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

